# who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA??



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

how do you like it? How's the idle?? where would you say the powerband is?


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (GoFastChickenwing)*

I have a Neuspeed 276 in my 1.8/ABA hybrid. I love it, idles nice @ 1000 rpm, pulls hard from 3,500rpm- redline. plenty of torque
what car would this cam go into? 
just a warning: if the car is too heavy & geared wrong, you're gonna hate this cam
you probably have Motronic engine management too which may cause CEL light to come on, with that much lift (.453)
read my signature 


_Modified by Digiracer at 10:15 PM 8-17-2003_


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (Digiracer)*

it'll be going in my GF's 98 GTI. I'm not worried about the CEL. So ya, it's too heavy and geared wrong.


----------



## GtiGyver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (GoFastChickenwing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoFastChickenwing* »_it'll be going in my GF's 98 GTI. I'm not worried about the CEL. So ya, it's too heavy and geared wrong. 

It worked awesome in my '94 (OBD1) GTI. Got a 15.4s quatermile but on a 98 (OBD2) you'll get a CEL and thus no improvement. Limp mode sucks.


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (gti_8v)*

dayum 15.4's, nice. was that with stock trans? im thinking of eventually doing a 2y swap and running a 27? cam. sounds like the ns 276 might be nice. can anyone compare it to the tt 272?


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (GoFastChickenwing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoFastChickenwing* »_it'll be going in my GF's 98 GTI. I'm not worried about the CEL. So ya, it's too heavy and geared wrong. 

Do an ODBI headswap and port & polish the head, run a header, and port match everything. Otherwise, go with a less aggressive cam.....


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (VW97Jetta)*

is there more material in the obd1, therefore more room for improvement? whats the major difference? ports? i have heard port matching of heads and manifolds can yield excellent results. man vw97jetta, i'm seeing you everywhere tongiht.haha.have a







.








dude with gf's car:have you thought about a trans swap, or am i getting to extreme for the gf? i'd say basically if you don't want to go through all the trouble of head work or trans swapping, just go with a 268. they are still good, solid, driveable cams. it's all in what you want and how much work you wanna do.


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (dubass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubass* »_is there more material in the obd1, therefore more room for improvement? whats the major difference? ports? i have heard port matching of heads and manifolds can yield excellent results. man vw97jetta, i'm seeing you everywhere tongiht.haha.have a







.









The ODBII heads have a bulge in the intake ports which are supposed to "swirl" in air to the cylinder. They yield less HP, but are supposed to be more emissions-friendly (which is why the stock cam is slightly more aggressive in the ODBII ABA's than the ODBI's). The ODBI head has a more straightforward flow through the intake port, which flows better. Combine that with a good P&P job and a 5 angle valve grind.....it's a huge difference over the stock ODBII head, and can justify the TT 276 cam. However, you'll want to get the lower intake manifold P&P'ed as well, and get everything port matched....the lower intake manifold is a bottleneck. While you're at it, might as well throw on a header to get the full benefit (I'm assuming they already have an aftermarket exhaust, chip & intake)....


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (VW97Jetta)*

i got ya. thanks for the info.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
The ODBII heads have a bulge in the intake ports which are supposed to "swirl" in air to the cylinder. They yield less HP, but are supposed to be more emissions-friendly (which is why the stock cam is slightly more aggressive in the ODBII ABA's than the ODBI's). The ODBI head has a more straightforward flow through the intake port, which flows better. Combine that with a good P&P job and a 5 angle valve grind.....it's a huge difference over the stock ODBII head


If anyone doing porting knows half of what they are doing that emissions-friendly hump will be taken out--thats part of the porting. A ported OBDI head doesn't flow better than OBDII-they flow the same once thats done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 5:33 PM 8-18-2003_


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
A ported OBDI head doesn't flow better than OBDII-they flow the same once thats done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 5:33 PM 8-18-2003_

For the most part that is completely true, a couple of the early OBDII heads do not have as thick walls so you have to becareful how much you remove. 
I do have a 276 cam, a ported head and lower intake manifold and finally will be putting on my header this weekend. So far with adjustment of the cam gear the engine 'comes on the cam' at between 3000 and 3500 rpms and pulls strongly to 6800 rpm. Truthfully I think the stock fuel delivery system and manifold/plenum become serious bottlenecks much above that (read individual throttlebodies), I intend to swap out my tranny with a built 2Y over the winter. That should seriously wake up the car. 
On my way home from a show in MD yesterday I played tag with an early 80's 911 through traffic at speeds that just about doubled the 65mph speed limit, while in 5th he would pull on me I stayed with him pretty well through 3rd and 4th. He was surprised that I kept up with him because as I pulled over to line up to exit the freeway he pulled completely abreast and tooted his horn, when I looked over he pointed to my car and gave me a smile and 2 thumbs up. 
Incase anyone is wondering - the porsche looked like this except green with FL plates and fiske wheels.










_Modified by WolfGTI at 5:45 PM 8-18-2003_


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_

If anyone doing porting knows half of what they are doing that emissions-friendly hump will be taken out--thats part of the porting. A ported OBDI head doesn't flow better than OBDII-they flow the same once thats done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 5:33 PM 8-18-2003_

yeah i kinda figured that, or at least i would make sure the machine shop did that.
wolf-nice story, i'd love to have that kind of top end in my 2.0. big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the 2y plan, that will make it a fun little ride, just so you know your 5th w/ a 2y will be about like your stock 4th gear.







so you might not have as high of a top speed, but you'll get there quicker. in the twisties it will be well worth it.
if fueling is an issue for you, have you given vr6 injectors any thought? its my understanding they flow about 10-15% more than our stock injectors and our ecu's are somewhat adaptive up to 25% more flow, so in theory you should have a little better fueling without stressing your pump or fpr.
ps-ITB's are the shiznittle-snip-snap!







i hope johnny (stealth) will go ahead with his project so we can see what it will do (i would if i had the $). its great to see some hardcore performance starting up with the 2.0's. for too long people have bitched out and done the same mild crap or bought something else or turbo'ed. all motor rules. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dubass at 6:54 PM 8-18-2003_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_

If anyone doing porting knows half of what they are doing that emissions-friendly hump will be taken out--thats part of the porting. A ported OBDI head doesn't flow better than OBDII-they flow the same once thats done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by TooLFan46n2 at 5:33 PM 8-18-2003_

That's a hell of a lot of material to remove.....


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (dubass)*

I too look forward to Stealth getting his ITB's - however don't think he'll be the only ITB's 8v around







. All it take is a little time and research


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (dubass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubass* »_
just so you know your 5th w/ a 2y will be about like your stock 4th gear.







so you might not have as high of a top speed, but you'll get there quicker. in the twisties it will be well worth it.
_Modified by dubass at 6:54 PM 8-18-2003_

Based on the research I did - the 2Y has the same final drive as the DFQ - so if I keep my 5th with the 2Y the top end should be the same - but with the 5th from the 2Y I agree I would lose top end, but pull harder - hopefully I'll find a happy medium.


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (WolfGTI)*

yes, the 9a is basically a 4k gear set with our final drive, and the 2y is a beefier (more tq cap.) 9a. and yeah you can do that 5th gear conv. , but there will be a little drop from 4th to 5th. 
when i swap trans i don't think i will. unless you do a lot of highway cruising and are concerned with mileage i wouldn't bother. just my opinion. maybe you could check with kraftswerk for 5th gear options.

_Quote, originally posted by *gti_8v* »_
It worked awesome in my '94 (OBD1) GTI. Got a 15.4s quatermile but on a 98 (OBD2) you'll get a CEL and thus no improvement. Limp mode sucks.

oh dayuumn i just noticed this. so, there is NO way around this (standalone not included)? how is it you can turbocharge a obd2 and push 175+whp, but not run an aggresive cam? that does suck!


_Modified by dubass at 11:07 PM 8-18-2003_


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_I too look forward to Stealth getting his ITB's - however don't think he'll be the only ITB's 8v around







. All it take is a little time and research









correction, all it takes is time, research, and $$$$! i've done loads of the first 2. i've got probably about 50 pages of paper filled with different build-ups and price lists for my 2.0. obsess much?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (dubass)*

I do the majority of my driving on the highway - I put about 50 miles a day round trip on my car. As far as the CEL being on - depending on what causes the CEL the car will limp, if you ping and get the CEL the engine will pull timing, however it will also release the timing if the conditions causing the ping are changed (eg hot temps in traffic). Another major thing with this cam is the cleanliness of the tb/butterfly, I spent a good hour on the phone with Colin @ TT before selecting this cam and he did say clean the tb religiously because once it gets slightly dirty the ECU won't e able to adjust the idle as it wants to and thus CEL.For the first month I had no CEL but I now have one - idle adaption limit exceeded which is caused bu the dirty throttle body - guess what I am doing this weekend.
I figure I will get a block and build it until its at the point where I would just swap engines. (and this worked head).


_Modified by WolfGTI at 11:30 PM 8-18-2003_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Based on the research I did - the 2Y has the same final drive as the DFQ - so if I keep my 5th with the 2Y the top end should be the same - but with the 5th from the 2Y I agree I would lose top end, but pull harder - hopefully I'll find a happy medium.

I have an AGB tranny which is identical to a 2Y. The AGB tranny does 130 MPH @ 6500 RPM in 5th gear. For me thats fast enough, I shouldn't and won't ever exceed that speed on strip or street. The car does pull a little better, it flys once you get into 3rd. When shifting at 6k RPM it will drop at about 4600 RPM into the next gear. The gearing is tight and fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
I have an AGB tranny which is identical to a 2Y. The AGB tranny does 130 MPH @ 6500 RPM in 5th gear. For me thats fast enough, I shouldn't and won't ever exceed that speed on strip or street. The car does pull a little better, it flys once you get into 3rd. When shifting at 6k RPM it will drop at about 4600 RPM into the next gear. The gearing is tight and fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What's your rpm's @ 80 or so - since I spend most of my time betweem 70 and 80 - with the Turn2 stage 4 mounts the car is a little buzzy - so I was thinking either put my 5th into the 2Y or switch one mount back to rubber to lessen the buzzzzz - also what's your fuel consumption like (not like that's a major issue).


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (WolfGTI)*


_Quote »_The AGB tranny does 130 MPH @ 6500 RPM in 5th gear


_Quote »_What's your rpm's @ 80

Don't forget that your tire diameter will also affect your speed at a certain RPM in a certain gear. Smaller diameter tires result in less top end and better acceleration while larger diameter tires do the opposite. However, wheel/tire weight can also affect the acceleration so think hard about what rims/tires you want to use with your closer ratio 2Y tranny








My goal is a 2Y tranny with a 4.25 R&P and 195/45/15s...it's all about acceleration for me


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_
Don't forget that your tire diameter will also affect your speed at a certain RPM in a certain gear. Smaller diameter tires result in less top end and better acceleration while larger diameter tires do the opposite. However, wheel/tire weight can also affect the acceleration so think hard about what rims/tires you want to use with your closer ratio 2Y tranny








My goal is a 2Y tranny with a 4.25 R&P and 195/45/15s...it's all about acceleration for me









I'm running SSR Comps on my car - with the 205/45 16 - and they are lighter with rubber than the stock 14's were with rubber


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_I'm running SSR Comps on my car - with the 205/45 16 - and they are lighter with rubber than the stock 14's were with rubber









I dig the SSR Comps myself. Got any pics? If they only made a 15"x7"










_Modified by bajan01 at 5:36 PM 8-21-2003_


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
What's your rpm's @ 80 or so - since I spend most of my time betweem 70 and 80 - with the Turn2 stage 4 mounts the car is a little buzzy - so I was thinking either put my 5th into the 2Y or switch one mount back to rubber to lessen the buzzzzz - also what's your fuel consumption like (not like that's a major issue).


RPM @ 80 MPH = 3951
I don't mind the higher RPM level. Acceleration is there without having to downshift. Gas mileage is about the same as with my old tranny, no noticable difference. My car is running a little rich right now and I hit redline 8-20x a day getting about 320 MPG a tank.








I think by switching out to a taller 5th gear it would make the car feel slower. If your cruising at 80 in 5th you can't downshift because you will bounce of the rev limiter (at least for me--6000RPM), with a taller 5th gear there will be a lag when shifting into 5th also, since it will drop you lower in the rpm range.

I've heard by adding an aftermarket tranny mount that it will increase cabin noise a considerable amount maybe that help the buzzing...


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (bajan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bajan01* »_
I dig the SSR Comps myself. Got any pics? If they only made a 15"x7"








_Modified by bajan01 at 5:36 PM 8-21-2003_

Here's a couple pics - don't have any "artsy" ones.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (TooLFan46n2)*

I have an aftermarket tranny mount - I was going to switch out one of the engine mounts to try and alleviate the buzzzzz.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_I have an aftermarket tranny mount - I was going to switch out one of the engine mounts to try and alleviate the buzzzzz.

I just returned from Tampa today (4 hours each way) and have concluded that long drives with poly mounts all round suck


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (bajan01)*

i wanna hear more about the 15.4 was this with P&P and header too?
hmmm if not i might stay NA afterall...
war OBDI


----------



## newskool720 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (purplejettahondaeater)*

i'm pretty sure he's got a 20v head.


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (newskool720)*

i may buy a 276 and would like to hear from anyone else that has ran one. i have an obd2 and am still kinda concerned about limp-mode. i want the big cam, but not at the expense of cel'ing all the time and ppor driveability. basically if i keep the tb clean im ok??? just using the spray crap or are we talking removing the tb and manually cleaning?


_Modified by dubass at 2:49 PM 9-9-2003_


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (dubass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubass* »_but not at the expense of cel'ing all the time

My CEL is on all the time and I am only running a 270 cam in my OBDI. I predict the same with a 276


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (bajan01)*

well i guess i should've said, i can live with a cel, but not LIMPing all the time.


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (dubass)*

only a little thing here,
a obd1 head and obd2 head or even 2 obd1 heads as 2 heads obd2 none may flow the same cfm #...
If I remember correctly what the guy at the porting shop told me, they flowbench each port and port and polish the best runner and bring other port to same specs...


----------



## EuroSport98 (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (A3dOUde)*

There's nothing like an informed buyer...bump for more info


----------



## Impulse333 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (EuroSport98)*

well with all of my N/A knowledge with the OBD 2 just raise the idle and have a chip to match for all of the electronical kinda problems and that should cure it. that is what im going to do and it keeps the car at high enough RPM's so it doesnt through CEL's.


----------



## EuroSport98 (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (Impulse333)*

back up for some info....wanna know what i'm getting myself into


----------



## SimVolks (May 16, 2002)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (EuroSport98)*

I have a 272 Catcam in my 99 MK3 2.0








Idle is a bit ruff, butt it's run grate and NO CEL
Run it for 6 mouth and 10 000 km now without any problems
Power zone is 4000 to 6000 rpm
Run better with a Chip!!


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (SimVolks)*

I finally got my 276 put in this week and I love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm soooo glad I went big and didn't settle on a 268. It idles very "burbly" but holds steady at 1000 rpm [except for when extremely cold, then its around 1200 'til warm]. Torque is a bit softened until 3000, but it pulls hard from there to my 6800 rpm cut of my Autothority chip. Up top power doesn't fall off at all! 
What surprised me the most is how smooth it is overall. I expected a lot of low end loss and a little roughness, but it is quite smooth from 2000 on. I guess the fact that its an 8 valve and has a slightly more restricted head for OBDII actually work into my favor a little bit by keeping some of my mid range in exchange for extreme topend.
Overall I am extremely satisfied with this cam in an ABA. I've had no CEL's or limp modes. IMHO a 260 has got to be pretty worthless, too mild for me. I think a 266 or 268 would be great for an all around, "how VW should have done it", cam. A 272 or 276 are great for top end power, but entirely driveable. I should note my car is lightened to about 2300 lb., which definitely helps make up for lost low end grunt. I think a 16V trans will really bring everything together, then you 16V's better watch out.


----------



## EuroSport98 (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (dubass)*

Great!...thanks for getting back to us with some feedback. I can't wait to install my tranny to see how this TT276 works. I also went with a good port and polish and bigger valves, so i hope to see good gains


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (dubass)*

good ish, man! im glad you finally were able to slap a cam in that thing. Im in the process of having a head built with a cam....stuck between 276 and 266...i havent talked to collin since last summer. The TT chip will probably be a better match, but im glad autothority took care of your needs


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: who's got a 276 cam in thier ABA?? (Sandlock)*

Alan,
If you wanna ride [or even drive] in my car with the 276 let me know. I put on a new cap and rotor today and advanced my cam sproket 2 degrees. My idle is a bit better now, but still nice and lumpy.







I plan on an autothority custom dyno tuned chip eventually [since they are local] but no time too soon. 
I would think if you're gonna build a head [PnP?] you should go big with the 276... If you can stand the idle and dont care about emissions that is. Otherwise, take a 268. I, personally, dont think a 266 is really worth it, esp. with head work. The best thing to do would be to try to ride in as many different cammed up 2.0's as possible and go from there IMO.
good luck.


----------

